# Trust,



## FOX- (Dec 3, 2004)

I am new here and as of right now I wouldn't trust a single one of you with a popcicle stick. Come to think of it I don't trust a single person on this planet with my life. So right now I will just ask a question.

How many do you trust?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Generally trust is a two way street. That might be part of the reason you don't trust anyone as you may be unwilling to open up enough for someone else to trust you. Just a theory.

How many people do I trust? I can count them on two hands.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Gander hit it right. Your new here. Hang out a while and you will see who you can trust. And by the way, welcome to the site !!!


----------



## FOX- (Dec 3, 2004)

MossyMO said:


> Gander hit it right. Your new here. Hang out a while and you will see who you can trust. And by the way, welcome to the site !!!


Thanks, but I am not asking about the internet, I am asking about "real" life...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Please.... :eyeroll:

Trust is earned not given right away!!!
and doesn't this constitute real life? We really are here and this is our real life?
Nice way to start out on your first post!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Husted you may want to start a new forum on The Philosophy of Life for this one...


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't really trust anyone, maybe something like loaning my phone to a person, but never like being in a race unless I'm driving, just don't have faith in other peoples morals and skill.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Don't trust anyone on here if you don't want to, everyone that I have met in person from Nodak is awsome... :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

> Husted you may want to start a new forum on The Philosophy of Life for this one...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

i too have liked everyone i have met from here.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

:lol: :lol: In God we trust, all others pay cash!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fox...is that attitude common down in NC????

Not so up here. :eyeroll:


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

[/quote]Husted you may want to start a new forum on The Philosophy of Life for this one...

I fancy we should label it 'Rhetorical Hunting', or maybe 'Ponderance of Life's Dilemma's for those with High Brain Function Inclination'.... I fear the latter may be a bit verbose and this reply a bit heavy on the Thesaurs side, but hell I am a bored college student who took a Rhetoric in Western Thought final today......I knew this Edumacation would come in handy :beer:


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

I also see I failed to successfully quote Duxnbux, my apologies, Sincerely. I REFUSE to blame my Lovely and Wonderful Shiner Bock Beer for any mistakes I make while partaking in her sweet intoxicating nectar!!!!! :beer:


----------



## FOX- (Dec 3, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Fox...is that attitude common down in NC????
> 
> Not so up here. :eyeroll:


I don't know, I don't stop people on hte streets and ask them....


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

You just approached a bunch of strangers here, why not try it down there??


----------



## FOX- (Dec 3, 2004)

Drew Willemsen said:


> You just approached a bunch of strangers here, why not try it down there??


Because here in Cyber space it does not matter. But if someone came up to you in the street...


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow
Interesting topic!

Trust; a firm belief or confidence in the honesty, integrity, reliability, justice etc. of another person or thing: faith: reliance. (websters)

Trust is often taken for granted, I trust that the person driving in the other lane on a two lane road is not going to swerve into my lane and kill me but it happens.

I trust the people that produce the food I eat but I don't know when I eat it that it will not make me sick.

I trust many friends that have hunted with me, they have not shot me yet.

Trust is not something that has to be earned from me, it is more of a gut feeling . there are people that I will not hunt with any longer because of behavior that was not responsible IMO.

I guess what I am trying to say is that trust to me is friendship, and responsibility, and you know it when you have a friend like that and so does your friend.

As far as trust on the internet, I trust the opinions and views of many people here because of the responsible way that they post views on a subject or topic even if their view is contrary to mine.

I don't know if you have ever been to North Dakota but is is still refreshing to me when you are driving a prairie road and you meet a vehicle and the other driver waves at you just to say HI! even though they don't have a clue who you are. Is North Dakota a great place or what!!!!

Bob


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Fox...is that attitude common down in NC????
> 
> Not so up here. :eyeroll:


Ken, yes it is. Unforunately there is not as high a level of social capital down here as there is in the good old midwest.

Well, that should antagonize someone for sure!

RC


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey, FOX..................Trust a majority of us. In general, we are good people.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Well, that should antagonize someone for sure!


 :lol: :lol:

Bored are we? This sure is a strange thread.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I trust my wife,
I trust that my 3 month old daughter will have a wet diaper in the morning, and that the sun will rise and set. Everthing else is a crap shoot. :huh:
Pretty wide open question. I could trust a friend to hold on to a million dollars but that same guy might not be trusted to wake up in time to go hunting.


----------



## FOX- (Dec 3, 2004)

MossyMO said:


> Hey, FOX..................Trust a majority of us. In general, we are good people.


This is not a topic to see if this forum can be trusted, but how you feel aboutn other perple in _"real life"_


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

FOX- said:


> MossyMO said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, FOX..................Trust a majority of us. In general, we are good people.
> ...


And this forum is Not real life?

Every one of us here is a real person. So there for some amount of trust is given and received in the form of advise, comments and suggestions. You, and I have, may take a suggestion and use it from here. Why is that...Because you trusted someones advise.

How about defining "Real Life" if this is not.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I guess I don't understand the integridy of this post? You have never met any of us and to bring up trust is odd in my view?



> Trust is not something that has to be earned from me, it is more of a gut feeling . there are people that I will not hunt with any longer because of behavior that was not responsible IMO.


I guess I am more this way as well! In most cases???


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

This is very serious question. Where is Ophra when you need her?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Trust...

"You'll Always Remember How Your Treated!"

This is a very strong statement, think about it...

Looks like we might need Ophra to come to nodakoutdoors. :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I am the Zen master. 

...very interesting thread...


----------



## FOX- (Dec 3, 2004)

Figured I would get jackass replies.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I am new here and as of right now I wouldn't trust a single one of you with a popcicle stick. Come to think of it I don't trust a single person on this planet with my life.


There are times when you simply get what you pay for I guess. 
I still think they have sensitivity issues out east. :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Maybe someone needs a hug? :huh:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I would say I trust 3/4 of my family, my fiancee, and about 1/4 of her family. I know I can trust 4 guys from highschool, and two more from college.

That brings me to.........just about 23 people.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FOX- said:


> I am new here and as of right now I wouldn't trust a single one of you with a popcicle stick.


This kind of invites "jackass replies".

Hang around awhile you'll realize how trusting some of these people are. Heck, this weekend I let people I've met here stay at my house while I was gone so they had a place to stay for hunting.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I am beginning to see...

TROLL


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What is the sound of one hand clapping?

Hahahaha. How many nameless faceless people do YOU trust on the internet FOX? I trust you can come up with a better controversial topic than THIS!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Generally, I trust everyone initially. I am pretty open with people and you have to lose my trust. Once you've done that, it is damn near impossible to get it back! :sniper:


----------



## FOX- (Dec 3, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> What is the sound of one hand clapping?
> 
> Hahahaha. How many nameless faceless people do YOU trust on the internet FOX? I trust you can come up with a better controversial topic than THIS!


Once agian I am not talking about the internet...


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Who do I trust? well, if leaving my pickup running with the doors unlocked when it's -20 deg. below zero as I run into the grocery store to do some shopping if that is a definition of trust then I trust everyone in North Dakota.

How's that for real life???


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

(Sharpening popsicle stick)


----------



## FOX- (Dec 3, 2004)

farmerj said:


> I am beginning to see...
> 
> TROLL


Thats a low blow.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Posted: 04 Dec 2004 19:57 Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I guess I don't understand the integridy of this post?


I still don't have a clue why you would post something like this? I don't trust you with the computer you are typing on? There is something really odd about this? :shake:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

There are a handfull of people I would trust with my life. Otherwise, who I decide to trust and who you decide to trust are personal choices, based off personal experiences. There really is no way to compare the two.

My god, what a stupid topic anyhow for a hunting/fishing site. You get mad because you can't find answers to an unanswerable question?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

> Come to think of it I don't trust a single person on this planet with my life.


Your life must be pretty miserable then. You can't trust your own family? :eyeroll:

I feel sorry for you!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Man the guy that started this thread is a MAJOR "Bugger Eater". :lol: :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree with Remmi on this one.I will trust strangers(not on the internet) to a certain extent,and am pretty open and honest.Once that trust is broken,it is almost impossible to regain it.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

What in the world...why question strangers on their view on trust??? Are you really going to "trust" their answers when you don't know anyone?

Why is it anyone's business to know if some guy can trust some other guy...doesn't really matter what someone else's personal view of trust is, the only thing that matters is the way you define trust. If you need someone to tell you what trust is, then you're in big trouble...

I think UNC has some pretty good philosophy courses...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't see this going anywhere.

Locked.


----------

